# ~~Custom Elgin Tank~~



## yeshoney (Jan 12, 2012)

If the minds who created the JC Higgins Jetflow had created a tank for the MotoBikes this could be what it looked like.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 12, 2012)

You are WILD!!!!!  neat idea....


----------



## yeshoney (Jan 18, 2012)

*Here it is mounted! Semi permanently*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 18, 2012)

Ummmm.... won't the heat from the exhaust burn the wood?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 18, 2012)

Or, your legs??


----------



## Iverider (Jan 20, 2012)

That is really cool! Can you get a flaring tool and flare the ends of the "header" a bit?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 20, 2012)

...OK, have to ask...why the blue painters tape on the spokes??


----------



## yeshoney (Jan 20, 2012)

Too lazy to learn how to spoke the wheels the right way:eek:



bricycle said:


> ...OK, have to ask...why the blue painters tape on the spokes??


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 22, 2012)

yeshoney said:


> Too lazy to learn how to spoke the wheels the right way:eek:



I'm guessing each piece of tape has a number between 1 and 36


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (Jan 2, 2018)

yeshoney said:


> *Here it is mounted! Semi permanently*
> 
> View attachment 515674



SOME THINGS SHOULD BE LEFT IN THE MIND


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2018)

OLD SCHOOL said:


> SOME THINGS SHOULD BE LEFT IN THE MIND



Your "Caps Lock" button is stuck....


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jan 3, 2018)

A straight 6 or 8 might be more inline with the bike’s era.


----------



## StoneWoods (Jan 3, 2018)

Flat head ford was a v8 but it only had 6 exhaust ports. I think that’s what Murray was going for on the Special Deluxe.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jan 7, 2018)

Your tank looks great.

I like the foosball table in the background.


----------



## spoker (Jan 7, 2018)

kool to see someone being creative and having fun with his bike!!


----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 8, 2018)

How about making it a V12!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StoneWoods (Jan 11, 2018)

I second V-12!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 11, 2018)

StoneWoods said:


> Flat head ford was a v8 but it only had 6 exhaust ports. I think that’s what Murray was going for on the Special Deluxe.View attachment 732789



Bikes & Cool Cars


----------

